# COST OF PEN DRIVE



## abhishek_734 (Jun 14, 2005)

WHAT IS THE COST OF A GOOD PEN DRIVE IN MARKET.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 14, 2005)

USB pen drives prices:
64mb--> 550rs.
128 mb-->900rs
256mb -->1.6k
1gb--> 2.5-2.7k


----------



## go4inet (Jun 14, 2005)

But wht drudge has suggested are not branded anyway.

Branded one's are just the double the price that he has quaote and I did buy a LG Pen Drive 1GIG for Rs.4700 a 4 months back.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 14, 2005)

^^ 
These are the prices i know when i enquired about it at ritchie street (hardwares shops area in chennai). 

The 1gb is panasonic.. 256mb is sandisk... yeah maybe they are not of very good quality but still u can depend on them


----------



## mohit (Jun 14, 2005)

i bought a Kingston 512 mb data traveler with 5 years warranty and bill for 2600/- bucks around 2 months back.


----------



## go4inet (Jun 14, 2005)

there are cheap quality stuffs @ ritchie street, they are reliable btw, my frnds did purchase some from there and later in just 2 weeks they met with many problems over the USB's and 512 , you can maximum store about 400 or upto 450 not as they mention, thats why when ur going for USB above 512 mb, so please go for branded one's do check up Digit mags for some reviews before you go for them.

There are some USB's which come with MP3 Players. You can even have a eye over them.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 14, 2005)

from Rs.1000 to Rs.3000


----------



## zodiac_511 (Jun 15, 2005)

I got an iball Pen Drive (128MB USB 2.0) 2day as a compliment  8)  . The MRP on the packaging says Rs.1995 and was manufactured this Feb  .Can anyone temme whether this is a good product?


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 15, 2005)

@zodiac - iball is normally relianble

and for buying, get a 128 MINIMUM, but 256 and above is what i recommend


----------



## ashulovely (Oct 20, 2005)

abhishek_734 said:
			
		

> WHAT IS THE COST OF A GOOD PEN DRIVE IN MARKET.



Dealings,selling,buying of any sort  is not allowed in the forums.Please read the rules & I hope you get acquainted with them.-digen


----------



## linardni (Oct 20, 2005)

i am using a LG 128 MB....quite reliable


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 20, 2005)

do they include mp3 players or just data storage


----------



## Generic Superhero (Oct 20, 2005)

only data storage


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 21, 2005)

... wat r the rates for mp3 players


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Oct 21, 2005)

Transcend 128 MB--Rs 900
Transcend 256 MB-- Rs 1200
Gigabyte 256 MB-- Rs 1400

All this available with warranty and bill in chennai...

Regards...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 22, 2005)

Are there non USB Pen drives also? If yes, How do they work and what r their costs?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 30, 2005)

I would suggest you to buy an external 2.5" HDD instead of an USB Stick. It has more advantages and costs just around Rs 3800 for a 40 GB HDD along with casing.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 30, 2005)

How does External HDD connect through PC and again are there non USB Pen drives also? If yes, How do they work and what r their costs?


----------



## NiluGeek (Nov 9, 2005)

*connecting external hard drive*

xternal hard drive is connected to your usb port in your pc,if your USB port is 2.0 than the data transfer speed is also high.Now i ball has released 4 gb portable hard drive costing cool 9000 rs, it can be connected to computer though USB port to laptop or desktop pc.

seagate has released portable HDD in 40 gb and 80 gb segments they can transfer data from hd to pc and vice-versa at max speeds of 480 Mbps.But I don't think so that it is availiable in India, its availiable online.


----------



## linardni (Apr 29, 2006)

Recently I have purchased an Odyssey 256MB pendrive at Rs.850/- only whereas the marked price was around 2k bucks (sorry..don't remember the actual printed MRP). It's sleek, stylish (rose petal like red coloured) & gives good result.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 29, 2006)

I brought a Transcend 256 MB Pen/Flash Drive in Rs.900 three day back and the best part of it is that it has a life time warranty...Atleast the cover said so...


----------



## nil_3 (Apr 29, 2006)

Transcend (red one) 256MB costs Rs. 650/-(+ 4% VAT) in Kolkata. With two years warranty. Just purchased. Anybody interested then PM me and I will tell you the name of the shop.


----------



## Netjunkie (Apr 29, 2006)

Transcend 1GB USB Drive costs 1900\- here in Hyderabad.
You can even consider buying an external casing if you have a spare HDD.


----------



## ramprasad (May 2, 2006)

Same here in BLR...
A 1GB Transcend drive costs btn 1800 to 1900.... + 4% VAT


----------

